# Carpenter with tools moving to Calgary 2013



## tpee (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all .

I am a carpenter and im moving to calgary in feb or march next year . I have a load of tools i would love to bring with me , all are 110 volt so no problem there .
My question is as anybody else when through the prossess , what were the cost and was there any extra over costs such as custom fees etc . I have about half a 20ft container all inclued . Also how long did it take .

Thanks for your replys in advance .

T .


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

tpee said:


> Hi all .
> 
> I am a carpenter and im moving to calgary in feb or march next year . I have a load of tools i would love to bring with me , all are 110 volt so no problem there .
> My question is as anybody else when through the prossess , what were the cost and was there any extra over costs such as custom fees etc . I have about half a 20ft container all inclued . Also how long did it take .
> ...


While your 110 volt tools will work in Canada, please do not assume they will work as well as they did in Ireland. Voltage is only one factor You are likely to find your tools run at a different Hz which in turn affects their performance. This under performing will barely be noticed with some while with others it will be obvious.

If your intention is to use these tools for site work, there is again likely to be an issue. If however you plan to use the tools in your own workshop, then no problem

Sorry i can't assist with any ideas on your transport/customs costs

Good luck with the move


----------



## tpee (Sep 20, 2012)

mikejb said:


> While your 110 volt tools will work in Canada, please do not assume they will work as well as they did in Ireland. Voltage is only one factor You are likely to find your tools run at a different Hz which in turn affects their performance. This under performing will barely be noticed with some while with others it will be obvious.
> 
> If your intention is to use these tools for site work, there is again likely to be an issue. If however you plan to use the tools in your own workshop, then no problem
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply Mike jb , 

I never taught of the HZ re tools .
I have a container load of tools so might wait till i get there and check it out .

Cheers 

T


----------

